# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Tiny landscape object needs to be printed - is this possible at all?

## Art_mylife

Hi,
I am looking to 3D-print tiny object.
Is it possible to model and print the mountain like the one on this picture in high resolution? aaaaaa.jpg 
The printed size needed is 8mm x 8mm x 8mm.
I've read some sla printers can do this...
I am not experienced in 3-d printing, so any advice would be much appreciated.

Thank you!

Art

----------


## curious aardvark

yes - most decent sla machines would be able to make a pretty decent model at that size.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Most 3d printers are not full colour (just in case you hadn't realised this). Great Photo by the way.

----------


## Art_mylife

> Most 3d printers are not full colour (just in case you hadn't realised this). Great Photo by the way.



How should I do my search for colour/greyscale SLA printing shop for this project? Any specific term to google? Something like or microscale/high def printing services?

Thanks again

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

You will have to look for  full colour 3d printer, that is not going to be cheap.
Your alternative is to print it out and then paint it.

----------


## curious aardvark

your best bet is to look on the 3dhubs website for someone close to you with an sla printer.
www.3dhubs.com

8mmx8mm isn't that small - I made some 3mm rubber tires recently :-) But that's fdm and you won't get the detail you want with anything but als.

----------

